# The Warriors...  remake?!?



## Grenadier (Apr 23, 2008)

Ugh...  They're using Los Angeles as the location, and not New York.  Sorry, but by leaving out Coney Island, it just doesn't quite have the same feeling.  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0423512/

I loved the original movie, and hope that this remake can at least capture some of the original magic.  

(sound of three glass bottles clinking together)

Warrrriorrrrrrrsss...  Come out to plaaaaaay-aaaaaayyyy...  
Warrrriorrrrrrrsss...  Come out to plaaaaaay-aaaaaayyyy...  
Warrrriorrrrrrrsss...  Come out to plaaaaaay-aaaaaayyyy...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2008)

The original is a classic! I _can_ imagine a good remake being made, though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 23, 2008)

http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> The original is a classic! I _can_ imagine a good remake being made, though.


 
I agree, a remake could be good, but really it should be set in New York.  

Why is it that remakes of films like this always seem to move to LA?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2008)

The original was a fantastic movie, Hope they keep to the original script.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2008)

The original was indeed brilliant - that spooky one-line 'playground' taunt that *Grenadier* quoted went down in RPG'ing history (along with "There's something in there that's weird and pissed off!", "Eat this!" and a few other classics).

It's one of those films that you can't really go back and watch nowadays tho' without taking some of the shine off it.  Similar to "Highlander" in that respect (I can't help it, it's the swordwork (you may now all lambast me for being a JSA-snob )).


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> It's one of those films that you can't really go back and watch nowadays tho' without taking some of the shine off it. Similar to "Highlander" in that respect (I can't help it, it's the swordwork (you may now all lambast me for being a JSA-snob )).


 
Yeah, you sort of cringe when you see these classic films nowadays.  The Warriors needed a few more skilled martial artists and probably a better fight choreographer, which it can get these days.

The new version is intending to use real gang members and will modernise the story, so I guess you can kiss the original script goodbye.  But, having said that, the original was based on the _Anabasis_ by Xenophon and that was written in the 4th century BC, so the story is an enduring one.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2008)

Well!  That's definitely a moment for an "I never knew that!".  Cheers *ST*; that's two quite interesting dinner-table factlets I've learned today for future use .


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2008)

Thing is that despite how old the film is (almost 30 years old) there are other films that should be considered classic made in the 50's or even 40's that MIGHT be suitable remakes... but then the thought of remaking The Day The Earth Stood Still still rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Thing is that despite how old the film is (almost 30 years old) there are other films that should be considered classic made in the 50's or even 40's that MIGHT be suitable remakes... but then the thought of remaking The Day The Earth Stood Still still rubs me the wrong way.


 
Yes exactly!  Then there are some films that they can't seem to leave alone.  I am thinking now of all the versions I have seen of _The Thirty Nine Steps._

Perhaps we should start classifying films like cars - veteran, vintage, classic, etc.  That way filmakers will know when to consider a remake. 

You know what we really could do with is a solid dose of good originality from film companies.  But if _Jumpers_is any indication of the sought of original 'blockbuster' that is being produced today then;  Bring On The Remakes!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> Yes exactly!  Then there are some films that they can't seem to leave alone.  I am thinking now of all the versions I have seen of _The Thirty Nine Steps._
> 
> Perhaps we should start classifying films like cars - veteran, vintage, classic, etc.  That way filmakers will know when to consider a remake.
> 
> You know what we really could do with is a solid dose of good originality from film companies.  But if _Jumpers_is any indication of the sought of original 'blockbuster' that is being produced today then;  Bring On The Remakes!!!



Well consider that the 1926 classic Beau Geste has had 5 remakes... with one of them being a parody. 

But I have "The Andromeda Strain" cued up on my dvd right now... a remake of that would be timely right now considering chemical and biological warfare is likely these days... even though Andromeda came from outer-space. 
But "Outbreak" (with Hoffman, Russo, Freeman, Sutherland) was more about germ warfare getting out of hand. 

If done well enough I could probably forgive a remake of A.S. :idunno: Might as well give up on Hollywood coming out with anything original or new. 

Personally if ANYTHING needs to be remade it's the first three episodes of Star Wars (prequels). Keep the special effects but re-write the whole dang thing!


----------



## charyuop (May 2, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


 
LMAO that's exactly what I said when I read the thread!!!
Personally I have never watched a remake of a movie if I loved the original, thus no way I am gonna watch this one...I loved warriors too much!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> http://darthno.ytmnd.com/


 
I'll second that

No wait... I guess it is actually third that isn't it


----------

